# NVM reset vs. reboot?



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I've heard that some problems can be solved with a reboot, others require an NVM reset, followed by a reboot, then check switch. How do you know if the problem you're having needs one or the other to correct the situation?

My guess is that you'd probably want to try a simple reboot first, then if the problem wasn't solved go with the NVM reset. But as I said, this was a guess!

- Bill


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

What type of problems are we discussing? And what is an "NVM" reset. What receivers?


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *What type of problems are we discussing? And what is an "NVM" reset. What receivers?*


No problem right now, I'm just trying to learn everything I can about my PVR 721. Read here for more information about NVM resets:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5913

- Bill


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

If you have a problem I would call Dish tech, hopefully you can get to the advanced tech people (first responders take a crack at it first then transfer you to the the advanced tech dept)who seem very smart and they may be able to help you or at the very least make note of a possible bug. They were the one's that recommended a NVM reset for my problem.
I think as Scott has mentioned in other posts there is a know bug that shows you only 110 channels with certain switch configs which cannpt be helped except by a reset.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They tried to get me to do a NVM reset on a 721. Boy the problems I had with that thing. I just do a hard reboot which does just as good.


----------

